
Ask HN: SAAS companies, why don't you have a “pause” subscription feature? - rokhayakebe
In lieu of the the CANCEL subscription why don&#x27;t more subscription based companies do not have a PAUSE feature?
======
thruflo22
Probably because they a. haven't thought of it but if they have b. because
SAAS makes money from people leaving subscriptions they're not really using
running.

It's a nice idea and might be clever to present to a user as an alternative
during a cancel/delete flow.

